

Facebook, ConnectU settle dispute - mpc
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2008/06/27/facebook_connectu_settle_dispute/

======
josefresco
I'm actually surprised they (ConnectU) won this case (or Zuck buckled), from
the sounds of things a new social network idea was "in the air" at the time
and several teams were close to launching something similar.

Who's to say ConnectU had an exclusive "right" to this idea? They simply hired
a freelance coder aka consultant to hack away and _surprise_ he though it was
a good idea and made his own (apparently more popular) version.

~~~
pg
A settlement doesn't mean either side won. You'd have to know how big it was
before you could say that.

~~~
Alex3917
What's important to note though is the general flow of money from non-rowers
to rowers.

In all seriousness though USRowing announced this morning that they made the
pair for Beijing, so not a bad week for them. I look forward to watching their
race on TV later this summer.

<http://www.row2k.com/olympics/features.cfm?ID=1191>

------
mpc
So basically the judge ordered zuck to give the connectU guys some money and
options.

~~~
pfedor
That's not what the most recent development is about.

They had a settlement a while ago the terms of which had been undisclosed. But
the ConnectU guys apparently decided that they wanted more, so they tried to
reopen the case (which is in general not a done thing after you've settled.)
But the judge said they could not, i.e., that they had to take what had been
agreed on previously. I'm not sure whether this is final, maybe they can
appeal, or take it to yet another state or something.

------
goodkarma
idea != execution

~~~
vaksel
well he did borrow some code/features so I guess they did have some claim. But
yeah its a good day for those guys because they get paid w/o really doing the
hard work.

